# Shallow stainless steel food bowls



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

I am ordering gear for Lincoln's arrival in 2 weeks....yeah!

What recommendations do you have for stainless steel food and water bowls, that won't be too deep for him? I prefer ones in a set, not just single bowls, but will take any and all recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I like them small enough that their ears don't fall into the bowl while they are eating or drinking.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Look in the cat section of any pet store for good options for a new puppy.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

TamaraCamera said:


> I am ordering gear for Lincoln's arrival in 2 weeks....yeah!
> 
> What recommendations do you have for stainless steel food and water bowls, that won't be too deep for him? I prefer ones in a set, not just single bowls, but will take any and all recommendations. Thanks!


We got Ricky's stainless steel bowls at Petco, small for food and medium for water. They match in style. We wash his food bowl after every meal. We wash his water bowl frequently. They are easy to keep clean and they resist chewing on them by a dog.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Which do you think is better? Between these 2. Bigger is 1 quart bowl sizes and smaller is 1.5 cup bowl sizes, but a bit deeper bowl. Maybe start with one and keep the other for when he is older? 

I hadn't thought about the ear aspect either!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would start with the small one. You don't want the bowls too big or too high off the ground. I would return the larger one. This way you can see how your dog likes this set up to eat and you can just buy something else when your puppy is bigger. My dog only ended up at 6.4 lbs. full grown so I never needed bigger bowls. She also went through a period where she wanted the food on the floor to eat it! Sometimes they do have their little quirks.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Definitely the smaller bowl for food, this is a good size for when he is an adult too. We prefer bowls without a stand, just put them on the floor. Much easier for a dog to reach, especially a puppy. We don't leave the food bowl out. When Ricky is done with his meal (takes about 2 minutes) we pick up the bowl and put it in the sink for washing. We don't put the bowl out again until his next meal.

You should check with the breeder to see how your dog is being fed right now - what size bowl, type, where located, etc. Know the words that your puppy is familiar with at the breeder for his potty and poop. You want to make the transition to your house as seamless as possible. The more things and routines your puppy is used to in your house, the fewer transition problems you will have with your puppy. If your puppy has favorite toys, blankets, food bowls, etc. at the breeder, offer to purchase those things from her. That is what we did with Ricky and he still sleeps with his blankie and teddy cow and squeaky chicken that he had since he was born.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

We have the stainless that sit right on the floor, but they have a removable rubber base so they don't slide. The removable rubber is great as it makes washing easy. I still use the same size as when he was a puppy, because Ollie gets fed 2 times a day and the volume of food is not large. He has really little bowls. He is a large Hav too, 17lbs, so you really don't need to get anything too big.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> We have the stainless that sit right on the floor, but they have a removable rubber base so they don't slide. The removable rubber is great as it makes washing easy. I still use the same size as when he was a puppy, because Ollie gets fed 2 times a day and the volume of food is not large. He has really little bowls. He is a large Hav too, 17lbs, so you really don't need to get anything too big.


I have the same for food bowls. They're cat dishes (I had them for my cat before getting dogs and they just work), almost like deep plates. Since my dogs don't eat kibble, they can wolf down their food in less than a minute, and I just pick them up and wash as soon as they're done. I have two larger bowls, both for water`in a set up like the picture posted.


----------

